# MBK not eating, abnormally active.



## WhitePython (6 mo ago)

My baby MBK has recently gone off food. I got him in Feb when he was about 2 months old, and left him alone for around a week. It’s winter here now, and about a month since he’s stopped eating. I’ve since stopped handling him in case it’s stress. He has had 3 full sheds with me so far.

Previously he was eating mouse pinkies every 5 days, but as soon as the temps dropped he stopped eating. Not sure why as his enclosure is always around 19-20°C and he has a warm hide at 28°C. He has also been more active which leads me to believe it may be stress. I offer him food every week in case he takes it.
Help please.


----------



## Somebody (1 mo ago)

Possibly stress, but you can’t be sure until you take him to a vet.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not stress.
These snakes will naturally brumate. The likelihood is, he is trying to find somewhere dark and secure to rest in.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As above, it may be the time of year. 

But more worryingly he is over a year old and still only eating pinkies....... Why?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest you look at your husbandry. I'm guessing you are using a heat mat given the low temperatures? They really do need it warmer than 20C!
And feed it properly, you need to increase the amount and size of food every 6 weeks or so to encourage healthy growth.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

My Cali King is normally a reliable eater. Like most Kings. But he’s hit & miss at the moment. Time of year.


----------

